# O/T - Need help with Lionel Train...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I am hoping someone would help me on this. Anyone know trains? I have Lionel train from '80's and one lionel boxcar and its missing clip thing - both sides (i have no idea what you call them) where you hook up other boxcar. And also I have other train (santa fe - no idea what brand or company name that it made from) it was from my grandpa back in 50's (i never met him) and there is one passenger train i would like to get it fixed. it missing the wheel/clip thing. Check out the picture below. Would appreciate any help on this. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

More Pictures below.....

My son did all that under the tree. Cool eh? 

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

WesJY said:


> More Pictures below.....
> 
> My son did all that under the tree. Cool eh?
> 
> Wes


hey Wes,
call Mittens (JoAnne) @ Park Lane Hobbies 219-322-1123
she deals alot w/ trains as well///
best advice :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THat is a Marx loco.Replacement Lionel trucks will work with your passenger cars and are available at your local hobby shop or direct from Lionel.You will have to drill out the mounting rivet when you replace the trucks(which have the couplers mounted to them.Here is the lionel version of your F-3s.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey Wes,
> call Mittens (JoAnne) @ Park Lane Hobbies 219-322-1123
> she deals alot w/ trains as well///
> best advice :wave:
> ...


ahh thanks for the info. i didnt think of her. i ll PM her. 

thanks
Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wes, yes thats a Marx Santa Fer Passenger set from the 50's. I had the same Marx Santa Fe -Passenger set as a kid, except it was from the early 60's and had the more Detailed Plastic E8 Loco's, but still had the tin Passenger cars. The Yellow LV "Hopper" car however is Lionel. You can still find the original Marx trucks w/correct Marx couplers on eBay, or convert to Lionel type, but that's kinda like mating Tyco with Aurora parts


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

What part of Maryland are you in? There might be a train shop nearby that is a Lionel service station and would have parts. At the very least a good shop could look at them and tell you what parts you need, that can then be found online/train show/'bay.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wes
You might want to check out the Model Train Forum:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/

They are for trains what HT is for Slots!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ah the old Lionel war bonnet Santa Fe F3's. I have an original boxed set of beautiful 1950 A/B F3's in a large set I inherited from my dad. Dual motor and tons of power. I set it up around this time once in a while but the wear and tear worries me running the 60+ year old set. A few years ago I went to the large train swap at the fairgrounds here and found tons of replacement parts for things in my set. Great way to spend a Sunday afternoon gazing at all the super neat trains you can't afford. And apparently you don't need to shower beforehand judging by the aroma there. :drunk:

That first car with the busted off 'truck' (that's what they call 'em) could be tough to fix because it had a crude fasterner- a rivet that has broken- but you could probably repair it with a small screw and nut once you take the body off. The busted knuckle piece on the other car might be located somewhere at older hobby shops with Lionel parts but you'd probably be better off getting the whole coupler if it can be removed from the wheel truck. Otherwise it might require a replacement truck.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!!

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Slott V said:


> Ah the old Lionel war bonnet Santa Fe F3's. I have an original boxed set of beautiful 1950 A/B F3's in a large set I inherited from my dad. Dual motor and tons of power. I set it up around this time once in a while but the wear and tear worries me running the 60+ year old set. A few years ago I went to the large train swap at the fairgrounds here and found tons of replacement parts for things in my set. Great way to spend a Sunday afternoon gazing at all the super neat trains you can't afford. And apparently you don't need to shower beforehand judging by the aroma there. :drunk:
> 
> That first car with the busted off 'truck' (that's what they call 'em) could be tough to fix because it had a crude fasterner- a rivet that has broken- but you could probably repair it with a small screw and nut once you take the body off. The busted knuckle piece on the other car might be located somewhere at older hobby shops with Lionel parts but you'd probably be better off getting the whole coupler if it can be removed from the wheel truck. Otherwise it might require a replacement truck.


"OK"... Now I "KNOW" how "OLD" U ALL R !!!!:wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## howlin' hoosier (Oct 22, 2006)

Yellow Lionel hopper needs part #566-54: http://www.trainz.com/c-616-couplers.aspx?pagenum=2 

There are 2 little nibs that allow the knuckle to be retained in the two holes on the coupler assembly: http://www.trainz.com/c-616-couplers.aspx?pagenum=2 
You have to carefully work the nibs into the coupler so you don't snap them off - order several extra just to be safe.

Earlier Lionel operating trucks had a 3 piece knuckle assmbly that had a metal knuckle, metal spring and a metal rivet that had to be assembled and then riveted together - gotta practice a lot to get those fixed correctly - the one piece plastic assembly is a lot easier to install - you're lucky there.

For the Marx passenger car - you'll need a passenger car truck assembly. Marx made a few different types - could you post a picture of a car with the truck still attached? I can help you i.d. what you have. Junk boxes or Ebay are where you'll turn up the missing truck and scissor-style coupler for the Marx car - there aren't nearly as many repro Marx parts made, but there's a ton of beaters from the 50s and 60s to scrounge from.

If you're not sure about fixing them up, I can do the work for you (I've got plenty of train repair practice under my belt).


----------

